
Firefox Focus privacy scandal - Nitishshah700
https://www.ghacks.net/2017/02/12/firefox-focus-privacy-scandal/
======
digitalshankar
Firefox Focus does not and will never leak or send browsing behavior details.

The article is factually incorrect. I am not sure how the researcher came to
the conclusion that Focus reports 'server connections' or 'visited websites'.
It does not and it never will.

Firefox Focus is an Open Source product. Its code can be found for
verification at [https://github.com/mozilla-
mobile/focus](https://github.com/mozilla-mobile/focus) and the Adjust usage is
documented at [https://github.com/mozilla-mobile/focus/wiki/Install-and-
eve...](https://github.com/mozilla-mobile/focus/wiki/Install-and-event-
tracking-with-the-Adjust-SDK)

~~~
marindez
The fact that a Mozilla product sends my data, even if it is only my IP
address, to a third party, is a disgrace. I don't really care what the data
is.

I understand they need analytics and telemetry. They have the money, they have
the power to build all of those in house. They should not be sending my data
to a third party, whatever that data might be. That's all. I expected better
from Mozilla. Pocket integration was a letdown, this is even worse.

~~~
hadrien01
You can disable data collection in the settings, or directly install Firefox
Klar, a special version of Firefox Focus without telemetry made for Germany,
Austria and Switzerland.

~~~
marindez
Klar is only available in those stores, but not worldwide.

~~~
pritambaral
Klar is available worldwide on F-Droid.

~~~
marindez
I don't use Android. I don't understand why did Mozilla add Klar to the stores
of those countries only.

~~~
provost
As others have said, the option to disable telemetry is in the other stores.

Read the article, it says it too:

==================

You can turn off the anonymous data collecting of Firefox Focus by tapping on
the settings icon, and flipping the switch next to "send anonymous usage data"
to off.

==================

------
fwn
The article appears to me to be overly harsh. However, trust is probably
Mozillas primary asset. I think they could've made the telemetry a question at
first use or something comparable.

Everyone knows that most people never change (or even realize) the default.

~~~
marindez
Is it overly harsh to be pissed at a company that claims to herald privacy but
then sends your data to a third party?

------
synicalx
Scandal is probably a bit sensationalist. It's doing what every other bit of
modern software does and sending off telemetry - is that really scandalous? It
even has a fairly easy to find "don't analyse me" button.

Besides, installing this browser on a _smartphone_ for the purpose of
regaining some privacy is like ordering the biggest meal McDonalds sells, but
with a Diet Coke because you're "watching your weight" \- pretty pointless.

